# Co-sleeping and snoring



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm expecting my first, and planning to keep him in a sidecar for at least a few months, until breastfeeding is established and he's sleeping for longer periods. My problem is this - I can't sleep unless I have earplugs in because my husband snores. We've tried a bunch of ways to stop his snoring, but nothing works, so I don't see us solving the problem that way before the baby comes in March. I worry that his snoring will keep the baby awake, or that I won't be able to hear the baby fussing at night until he's really screaming, and I'd rather not let him get to that point if possible. I thought of putting a small bed in the nursery, but there's not much room for it and I hate to split up the family. I don't sleep as well without my husband beside me. Has anyone here worn earplugs with a new baby, and did it interfere with night feedings? Any suggestions?


----------



## bebe72 (Dec 31, 2006)

My husband is a REALLY loud snorer. I never wore eplugs, because I can sleep thru anything. His snoring never bothered me until I had my first child, I was always afraid he would wake up the baby. The snoring did not and still does not (he's 3 now) bother him. I guess you get used to it. My second baby just turned a year, but we still sleep in the guest bedroom. My husband sleeps with the older one. I would like us to all sleep together, but my youngest wakes up too much and I don't want him to keep my oldest awake. Also, i think my husbands snoring would bother him since he is used to sleeping with me, I'm a very quiet sleeper. I would be kinda scared to wear earplugs, at least not at first. Has your husband tried any of that new Breathe Right Snore Relief, I was thinking of trying it out on my husband.


----------



## mnpetnurse (Dec 2, 2005)

My suggestion is geared towards your dh. Loud snoring is NOT normal. Has he had an overnight sleep study in a sleep lab? He could very well have sleep apnea, which is dangerous on many levels (from daytime tiredness to increased risk of heart attack and stroke). Sleep apnea can affect anyone no matter their sex, age, weight, level of fitness, etc.

My hubby was diagnosed 4 years ago and I was diagnosed during my pregnancy with dd2 early last year. We both wear a C-PAP at night and sleep MUCH better. The C-PAP does not affect co-sleeping or my nightime nursing/parenting.

Good luck to you.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i second both comments above mine.
a) my husband's snoring doesnt affect the babe at all, it bothers me more...
b) this really isnt normal, my husband's snoring really scared me and I made him go to the doc and he is starting treatment soon because we found out it was messing with other things as well.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,
Well DH is a loud snorer, and so am I and it turns out so is our sweet faced DD! (I can't speak to the sleep apnea thing, we've never checked it out.) But I would say that the snoring probably won't bother your little one a bit. It's quite loud in your womb, and the sound of nearby parents, snoring away (







) is more likely to be a comfort than a disturbance.

I do think you should ditch the the ear plugs if you can. One of the wonderful things about co-sleeping is that your baby generally doesn't have to go into a full on cry to have you attend to her/him. I found that when DD was a newborn I woke in response to her early cues, wiggling or grunting and rooting, and was able to get her on the breast and nursing before she (or I) fully woke up. If you are co-sleeping it's best to avoid using something (like ear plugs) that'll make you less aware of your babe.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

can he sleep someplace else? my partner snores. we start every night with everyone in bed but if at some point he starts to snore loudly and it wakes me up then i ask him to sleep in the living room which he does not mind doing at all. if i was able to i would just get up and go to the living room to sleep and leave him in bed but i am to light a sleeper to sleep well in there. before my baby was born i wore earplugs to but the moment he was born (a week ago!) i stopped using them.

i also second looking into sleep apnea i need to suggest that to dp see if he is willing to see if he has it. he keeps saying he wants to loose weight and see if that will help.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Dh is a loud sleeper (heavy breathing, sorta snoring)
I'm a light sleeper. I used to wear one earplug, so I could hear ds if he wakes, but also able to sleep through dh's sounds.
Ds sleeps more soundly with the snoring next to him







It probably reminds him of being in my tummy


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I have severe insomnia, and dh is a snorer. (a quiet snorer, but it still wakes me and it is extremely annoying when I am trying to fall asleep and I have to listen to it) So, he got the boot from the family bed. I know that sounds mean, but I feel it is more important for EVERYONE to get enough sleep than for the whole family to sleep together.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnpetnurse* 
My suggestion is geared towards your dh. Loud snoring is NOT normal. Has he had an overnight sleep study in a sleep lab? He could very well have sleep apnea, which is dangerous on many levels (from daytime tiredness to increased risk of heart attack and stroke). Sleep apnea can affect anyone no matter their sex, age, weight, level of fitness, etc.

My hubby was diagnosed 4 years ago and I was diagnosed during my pregnancy with dd2 early last year. We both wear a C-PAP at night and sleep MUCH better. The C-PAP does not affect co-sleeping or my nightime nursing/parenting.

Good luck to you.

I completely agree with this!!! I also was doing the loud snoring, and now the CPAP machine has helped so much. Nice to know there is a fellow hose head here too!


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

I am exactly in the same boat. My DH is a snorer (not a heavy one but enough to keep me awake) and I am a light sleeper. In addition it takes me at least half an hour to fall asleep and he falls asleep the moment he hits the pillow and starts snoring 2 minutes later.
At present, with all my inability to sleep because of the pregnancy discomforts (31 weeks now) I just had to kick him out of the bedroom. It really sucks though, cause it bothers me that we sleep separately.
Once the baby is born I am planning to co-sleep with the baby in a side-car crib. What will be with DH? I don't know. I wish he would sleep with me so he would help me to take care of the baby at night (like burping or changing diapers), but I just cannot sleep with his snoring


----------



## Ginene (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually I think your baby is going to get used to your husband snoring. I made sure that we had constant noise on before my last 2 were born because I knew if we didn't that his snoring would keep them up. When we first got married I had to go to sleep before him or I wouldn't get any sleep, now I am used to it.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginene* 
Actually I think your baby is going to get used to your husband snoring. I made sure that we had constant noise on before my last 2 were born because I knew if we didn't that his snoring would keep them up. When we first got married I had to go to sleep before him or I wouldn't get any sleep, now I am used to it.

i think its actually good for them to get lots of noise, my duaghter can sleep at the store, while people are watching tv, just about everywhere.


----------



## Ginene (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree. It took me a while to get used to it. I used to sleep in pitch dark room with no noise so getting used to my husband snoring and keeping the tv on or some light was a real headache but now I actually wake up when it is too quiet. LOL


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnpetnurse* 
My suggestion is geared towards your dh. Loud snoring is NOT normal. Has he had an overnight sleep study in a sleep lab? He could very well have sleep apnea, which is dangerous on many levels (from daytime tiredness to increased risk of heart attack and stroke). Sleep apnea can affect anyone no matter their sex, age, weight, level of fitness, etc.









: It's not something to mess around with.

Dh is a soft snorer. He doesn't bother ds at all and most nights me either, but when I'm awake all night with ds on those tough nights, I've eyed that pillow and dh's face







"How can he sleep through that?"







:








What's helped us is a white noise machine. It's supposed to be soothing for babies, too, and if dh's snoring is a relaxation problem, it can help with that. I keep it above our heads, closer to dh. If he's bugging me, I turn it up.

hth


----------

